# JD 5065M and NH 408 Discbine



## RCLOW (Oct 26, 2015)

I have been using a Haybine for years and am ready to move to discbine. I have been getting mixed direction on whether or not a JD5065M has enough power to push a NH408 Discbine? I have found a very nice NH408 in great shape, but am concerned it might be too much for JD5065M (65 HP)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

RCLOW said:


> I have been using a Haybine for years and am ready to move to discbine. I have been getting mixed direction on whether or not a JD5065M has enough power to push a NH408 Discbine? I have found a very nice NH408 in great shape, but am concerned it might be too much for JD5065M (65 HP)
> 
> Thanks for your help.


It may work, barely, but you'll have to reduce speed substantially, on second thought that may not be a bad thing...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Nah, you will be fine. I pull my 408 NH with a 685 case that has been on the dyno as 60 some hp. In heavy grass with roll tension maxed I am running around 4.5 MPH. In light hay I can go to high range which is in the 5-6MPH. I have hills and just gotta do down a gear when climbing...

I do run it with my 5120 which is 89 HP. I can run 9-10 MPH with that tractor.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think you'll be fine. All the hay is mowed here with a 5065M and a NH H7220, 9'1" cut. Deere tends to underrate their PTO hp.

Here's a few examples:

Oats






Brown Top Millet


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Regrowth Brown Top Millet


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I have been running a 408 with a Ford 5610 (62 PTO HP) for years without problems!
I mow at 4.5 MPH in heavy going, and 5.5 MPH routinely.
Just keep in mind that your tractor is only 57 PTO HP, not 65, that 65 is engine HP!
HTH, Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Deere may have a tendency to under rate their PTO HP, but the 57 I mentioned is actually 56.9 per Nebraska Tractor Test, not JD hype.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Who said anything about hype? JD actually rates the 5065M at 50hp @ the PTO but here's the test results. Personally I think the one here may put out more than 57hp but no proof. Our independent mechanic has a dyno in his shop, if it ever goes in for anything I'm going to have it tested.

Engine:

65 hp [48.5 kW]

PTO (claimed):

50 hp [37.3 kW]

PTO (tested):

56.90 hp [42.4 kW]

Test Results:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/0/5801-john-deere-5065m-tests.html


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, here's the whole story!

Test Date: October 8 - 13, 2009

Type: Diesel 12-speed 4WD

PTO power (max): 56.90 hp [42.4 kW]

PTO fuel use (max): 3.3 gal/hour [12.5 l/hour]

PTO power (rated engine speed): 50.97 hp [38.0 kW]

PTO fuel use (engine speed): 3.5 gal/hour [13.2 l/hour]

PTO power (rated PTO speed): 52.83 hp [39.4 kW]

PTO fuel use (PTO speed): 3.4 gal/hour [12.9 l/hour]

Test report: PDF file


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The whole story was in that link. What's the big deal?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> The whole story was in that link. What's the big deal?


Grateful, I think Dave may not have read your post before posting his....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

PS: I enjoyed your videos, keep 'em coming!


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

My brother is and has been a Cat mechanic forever. He claims that older tractors have better horsepower to use than new machines. His reasoning is excessive safetys and controls for fuel exhaust and such. I pull our NH7220 with a 401B 65hp dinosaur, it lugs down at engagement be cooks great when rolling!

I will add that our 5075M is much nicer to mow with, but my chicken**** boss says "old guy, old tractor"!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No there's not a difference in old hp to new hp but the ratings did change on the engines about 10-15 years ago. Sae din iso all slightly different what parasitic losses are considered. Bottom line - look at the Nebraska tests. In terms of what engines feel strong look at the torque rise, some injection pumps are setup to give an engine great torque rise so the tractor feels quite strong when loaded down. This isn't an issue of old or new as there are both old and new tractors with poor torque rise.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Other issue can be some applications electronic governors get fighting with pto loads like big square balers, it's nothing wrong with how an electronic gov is built its just the settings they used aren't right for the baler. Like putting the wrong weights in a governer on a regular injection pump.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> PS: I enjoyed your videos, keep 'em coming!


Thanks, will try but field work is winding down here. All that is left is corn to be picked and stalks baled if there's even enough there to bale and to finish Fall small grain planting.

BTW: My wife asked why I had never put a photo up under my user name so I took that one of my son yesterday. She lurks on here daily, sometimes more than I do.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> I think you'll be fine. All the hay is mowed here with a 5065M and a NH H7220, 9'1" cut. Deere tends to underrate their PTO hp.
> 
> Here's a few examples:
> 
> ...


This is an interesting thread. I've been leaning away from a discbine to a sickle haybine for my JD 5055d. Nebraska tests put it at 51ish PTO hp. JD claims 45-46ish hp. I looked at the impeller Deere 625, which minimum hp req'd is 55. The NH 7220 minimum hp requirement 65 hp and your 5065M in the Nebraska test is around 56 hp and in the videos you've posted, looks like you're getting along fine.

Makes me wonder if I should reconsider a discbine of some sort. Also wondering if the New Holland discbine pulls easier than the Deere.

Sorry to hijack the thread.....

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> This is an interesting thread. I've been leaning away from a discbine to a sickle haybine for my JD 5055d. Nebraska tests put it at 51ish PTO hp. JD claims 45-46ish hp. I looked at the impeller Deere 625, which minimum hp req'd is 55. The NH 7220 minimum hp requirement 65 hp and your 5065M in the Nebraska test is around 56 hp and in the videos you've posted, looks like you're getting along fine.
> 
> Makes me wonder if I should reconsider a discbine of some sort. Also wondering if the New Holland discbine pulls easier than the Deere.
> 
> ...


No hijack, same situation. I'm not sure the OP is going to chime back in anyway.

What's the HP requirements of the JD 625. I do recall that the 625 is only available with flails.

It would be tough to say if one pulled easier than the other unless someone on here has run both but there might be someone on that has done just that. I know the NH7220 pulls easier than the smaller Kuhn FC243 my wife bought the year before she bought the NH, not sure why though.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> No hijack, same situation. I'm not sure the OP is going to chime back in anyway.
> 
> What's the HP requirements of the JD 625. I do recall that the 625 is only available with flails.
> 
> It would be tough to say if one pulled easier than the other unless someone on here has run both but there might be someone on that has done just that. I know the NH7220 pulls easier than the smaller Kuhn FC243 my wife bought the year before she bought the NH, not sure why though.


The 625 minimum hp requirement, as I recall, is 55 hp. I'm at 51 hp per the Nebraska teat at 540 PTO speed. The dealer was adamant my tractor was to small hp wise. I hate to pull the trigger on a 625 and find out I also need to buy another tractor.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are low on hp and really want a discbine, you need to look at shaft bed models with roller crimpers with the narrowest width. The NI5209/CIH3309 models are about the lowest hp 9 ft model but the shaft bed NH's are similar. With only 50 odd hp and any hills you will not be happy with a discbine. There is a fellow with a CIH 585 (52 pto hp) that runs a 3309 on the flat here and he's not able to go faster than a haybine due to the lack of power.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

If you want to work at 10 mph+, you probably won't have enough tractor... if you want to work at "sane speeds" of 5-6 mph, and you're not on hills and stuff, you should be fine...

A lot of those HP requirements seem to lean toward the "worst case scenario" of guys wanting to cut really tall, thick stuff running in 'road gear'... If you're content to run a little slower, which is easier on the machinery anyway BTW, tractor and discbine both, you should be fine...

Later! OL JR


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Once owned a Vicon KM281, 9 foot disc machine with roller conditioning. Pulled it with a IH 574, 52 PTO horsepower. That was not the best combination on hilly ground, could be down to 2nd gear in thick hay with dull knives. The 574 had no problems with a 9 foot sickle machine before the disc one. When we got the NH TL90 was able to run the KM281 at the same speed on hills as the flat.


----------



## RCLOW (Oct 26, 2015)

Just wanted to say THANKS for all the feedback from everyone. Been swamped at work, but went and tested the Discbine with my tractor and it ran with no issues. So I bought it. Again thanks for everyones help with my question.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> The 625 minimum hp requirement, as I recall, is 55 hp. I'm at 51 hp per the Nebraska teat at 540 PTO speed. The dealer was adamant my tractor was to small hp wise. I hate to pull the trigger on a 625 and find out I also need to buy another tractor.


Bill, go get that discbine, if you didn't already, your 756 will run it just fine, just burn a bunch of gas is all! Give that tractor something to do besides pulling that "walmart" trailer around!  :lol: Dave


----------

